# schutzhund Training?



## HPFMTRE

Hey guys! I recently got a new puppy to add to my other GSD. Hes a 4 month old boy named Klaus and hes a real good pup. My breeder helped me pick the right dog for schutzhund as its something ive always wanted to get into all my life and i think its fun for both the dog and trainer(me) My question is how do i get into this? My breeder recommended me a trainer and he quoted me but i wanted to be more apart of it myself unless you guys think i should let a professional do it? What are your guys opinions on this? Any help is much appreciated thanks! Oh btw im in Los Angeles area if any were going to recommend a trainer for this. 

-Robert

Here is a pick of Klaus a few weeks ago. Hes doubled in size since then.


----------



## HPFMTRE

HPFMTRE said:


> Hey guys! I recently got a new puppy to add to my other GSD. Hes a 4 month old boy named Klaus and hes a real good pup. My breeder helped me pick the right dog for schutzhund as its something ive always wanted to get into all my life and i think its fun for both the dog and trainer(me) My question is how do i get into this? My breeder recommended me a trainer and he quoted me but i wanted to be more apart of it myself unless you guys think i should let a professional do it? What are your guys opinions on this? Any help is much appreciated thanks! Oh btw im in Los Angeles area if any were going to recommend a trainer for this.
> 
> -Robert
> 
> Here is a pick of Klaus a few weeks ago. Hes doubled in size since then.


Sorry guys just found the schutzhund section. Im new lol


----------



## SchHGSD

There are quite a few clubs in your area- check out this link


----------



## Jax's Mom

Would they be training him in front of you or would you be sending him away?
I'd never allow them to take my dog away from me if he were being trained as a family pet. You never know what methods they are using to get him to comply.
My breeder told me one of the owners that a friend of hers sold a puppy to came back complaining that the dog was viscous. It turned out he sent the puppy away for training, then when they were outside he picked up a stick and was about to throw it, instead of getting ready to chase the stick like a regular dog would, anyone that has ever been out on a field before can probably guess what the dog did 
If you intend to have a "house dog", it would be in your best interest to be involved in your puppy's training... He might not be as good as if he were professionally trained but it's really rewarding that anything he does know, you taught him 
I just started with Jax a few months ago but he's already learned so much!
So far we're just working on tracking and prey drive and when he's not on the field I try to situate his crate so he can see what the other dogs are doing. 
It's adorable when he sees the bite sleeve on the ground unattended and starts prancing around the field With it like he owns it because he sees that's the bigger dogs' reward and get to run off the field with it.


----------



## R3C0NWARR10R

Jax's Mom said:


> Would they be training him in front of you or would you be sending him away?
> I'd never allow them to take my dog away from me if he were being trained as a family pet. You never know what methods they are using to get him to comply.
> My breeder told me one of the owners that a friend of hers sold a puppy to came back complaining that the dog was viscous. It turned out he sent the puppy away for training, then when *they were outside he picked up a stick and was about to throw it, instead of getting ready to chase the stick like a regular dog would, anyone that has ever been out on a field before can probably guess what the dog did *
> If you intend to have a "house dog", it would be in your best interest to be involved in your puppy's training... He might not be as good as if he were professionally trained but it's really rewarding that anything he does know, you taught him
> I just started with Jax a few months ago but he's already learned so much!
> So far we're just working on tracking and prey drive and when he's not on the field I try to situate his crate so he can see what the other dogs are doing.
> *It's adorable when he sees the bite sleeve on the ground unattended and starts prancing around the field With it like he owns it because he sees that's the bigger dogs' reward and get to run off the field with it*.


1. OOPS

2. Thats way to funny! Where we park our cars is away from the field so they cant really see to much of what is going on. Though when I was training Kahn he would just curl up under my legs and  until somone played with him! He could have not cared less about the dogs out there.

Personally I would want to be part of the training unless the dog was going to be a sport only dog and be in a run most of the time. Though I think it would take away from the relationship the dog would have with the handler. 

Thinking about it now though that dog may have turned anyways because during the routines the helper hands the stick over. The helper is suppose to be looked at as the threat not the handler which in retrospec sending the dog away for training takes away from that.


----------



## onyx'girl

Definately do NOT send your dog away...part of the fun of ownership is training and the pride you both have when you accomplish goals. I don't get why people would choose to send a dog off for training...the handler needs just as much training as the dog.


----------



## Hunther's Dad

Heck, training the dog yourself is all the fun! Plus, if you plan on trialing the dog yourself you'll need to train with him anyway, just so he knows which person to listen to while he's on the field.


----------



## Andy-jr.

I agree don't send the dog off. I would find a local club and ask them if you can come and watch a couple times. You will pick up things from just watching other people work their dogs. There is a ton of information out here on the web, do your self a favor and read as much as you can and even watch some videos on youtube. You need to ask yourself what you would like to get out of it and what you would like to see in your dog. The one bit advise I will give you is the "positive" training system works. Good Luck.


----------



## LARHAGE

What part of Los Angeles are you in? I train with The Lake Matthews Schutzhund Club in Corona, it's a very active group meeting several times a
week, there are quite a few members from the LA area and further, like me, I come
from the High Desert, but the trainer is great and worth the drive, and yes, we train our own dogs!


----------



## 1rockyracoon1

are there any schutzhund trainers in indiana


----------



## onyx'girl

What part of IN are you? Yes there are a few clubs/trainers in Indiana
USA - Mid-Eastern Clubs

I train with this one located in extreme southwest,MI-most all the members live in Indiana:Northern Indiana SchH Club


----------



## HPFMTRE

LARHAGE said:


> What part of Los Angeles are you in? I train with The Lake Matthews Schutzhund Club in Corona, it's a very active group meeting several times a
> week, there are quite a few members from the LA area and further, like me, I come
> from the High Desert, but the trainer is great and worth the drive, and yes, we train our own dogs!


 
Hey! Im in glendale/Burbank area. Id love to start training with you guys im really excited once i get the ball moving with schutzhund training. I like to hear more information do you welcome new people?


----------



## LARHAGE

HPFMTRE said:


> Hey! Im in glendale/Burbank area. Id love to start training with you guys im really excited once i get the ball moving with schutzhund training. I like to hear more information do you welcome new people?




Yes we absolutely welcome new people, there are members from all over the greater LA area, and we occasionally hook up with other clubs to train with as well. The first ever West Coast Sieger show is the 6th -8th of August in Malibu, you should check it out, my dog will be showing there. If you need the number to the club let me know when your ready, I'll give you the names and number.


----------



## HPFMTRE

LARHAGE said:


> Yes we absolutely welcome new people, there are members from all over the greater LA area, and we occasionally hook up with other clubs to train with as well. The first ever West Coast Sieger show is the 6th -8th of August in Malibu, you should check it out, my dog will be showing there. If you need the number to the club let me know when your ready, I'll give you the names and number.


 
Im ready now! Hes 4 months old i feel like im ruining him the more i let it wait before i start taking him to clubs etc. Wow my birthday is on the 7th of August haha perfect treat! Ill be glad to get those numbers from you. But im new at this what should i do and how do i start all of this? I appreciate all of the help!


----------



## blackviolet

LARHAGE said:


> What part of Los Angeles are you in? I train with The Lake Matthews Schutzhund Club in Corona, it's a very active group meeting several times a
> week, there are quite a few members from the LA area and further, like me, I come
> from the High Desert, but the trainer is great and worth the drive, and yes, we train our own dogs!


Ha, I live in the High Desert as well (Antelope Valley). Where are you?


----------



## SchHGSD

blackviolet said:


> Ha, I live in the High Desert as well (Antelope Valley). Where are you?



Not the OP, but I'm just North of you in Rosamond...


----------



## LARHAGE

blackviolet said:


> Ha, I live in the High Desert as well (Antelope Valley). Where are you?




I'm in Oak Hills, which borders Hesperia, right at the top of the Cajon Pass. For those of you interested in checking out the Lake Mathews Schutzhund Club here is the number 951-237-9739, ask for Pete Medina and tell him Lorie Armendariz referred you to the club, he'll encourage you to come out and observe and see if you would like to join, it's a very fun, ACTIVE club and they attend a lot of competitions.


----------



## HPFMTRE

LARHAGE said:


> I'm in Oak Hills, which borders Hesperia, right at the top of the Cajon Pass. For those of you interested in checking out the Lake Mathews Schutzhund Club here is the number 951-237-9739, ask for Pete Medina and tell him Lorie Armendariz referred you to the club, he'll encourage you to come out and observe and see if you would like to join, it's a very fun, ACTIVE club and they attend a lot of competitions.


 
Thank you! I look forward to meeting you and the rest of the club soon! I cant wait to get started in this its something ive always wanted to get into. Thanks again


----------



## SilentDobe

1rockyracoon1 said:


> are there any schutzhund trainers in indiana



We are Indiana, drop me a PM if interested.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Listen to these guys. I just wanted to say he's a pretty pup and welcome to the forum. Lol.


----------



## HPFMTRE

I talked to pete. Ill be out there saturday morning for our first schuzthund experience! wish us luck! thanks for all the help again everyone.


----------



## SchHGSD

Good luck! That field is "Dog Sport Central" for So Cal. You can watch Ring Sport, a few Schutzhund clubs, GSD and Rottie conformation shows...you name it!


----------

